# HF DC collection bags/drum?



## nwohiojim (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a 2 hp HF DC with a Wynn canister and I built in a Thein separater in the ring of the dc with a clear bag on the bottom to catch all the chips. I have a small shop and have poked a few holes in the plastic bags. I want to get a plastic drum to replace the bags and wonder how others make the transition from the bottom of the dc ring to the top of the drum. 

Options:

1) Cut a plastic bag with the top fastened to the bottom of the dc ring and the bottom of bag, attached with the spare band clamp I have, to the top of the plastic drum.

2) Make a "donut" to fasten to the bottom of the dc ring with a 6" hole in the middle to which I would a piece of 6" flex to a lid on the top of the plastic drum.

3) Make a funnel to attach to the bottom of the dc ring with the bottom of the funnel attached to a lid on the top of the plastic drum.

4) Stick with current setup but put the bag in the plastic drum to protect it from punctures. 

5) Stick with the current setup with the plastic bag.

6) Other options.

As always, thanks for reading, and thank you in advance for your responses.

Jim


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

#4 would be the simplest & quickest and you can get back to wood working.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use 30 gal fibre drums*

I could not find any plastic drums with a close enough diameter to fit my Jet DC ring/collector. So, after many experiments I ended up with an adaptor made out of circular feeding trays from Tractor supply. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tuff-stuff-products-tuff-round-tub-25-gal
I cut away most the tray leaving only the rim. I inverted one over the other and electrical taped the joint. I lined the inside of the rims with 3/4" foam tape. It's a pretty close fit. Then I bungy corded the ring back down to the base using the 4 hold down knobs. Here's how:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Option 6 - Other options...
I bought a plastic 32 gallon drum and mounted it upstream of the blower with the Thien Separator inside the lid. It works great and it protects the impeller by catching all fo the foreign debris that gets picked up.

As for the plastic bag, well it basically remains empty most of the time, except when the drum gets full enough that some of the chips carry over into the HF separator. Also, I have used the 3 mil plastic 42 gallon contractor bags bought from Lows. It fits the lower section of the HF unit with no problem.

Note: I modified my original HF unit as I took it out of the box. I made a plywood base and mounted the motor/blower on the wall. I added 1/2 inch plywood base to support the plastic drum, which now sits where the original motor/blower would have been installed.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------

